# Crookham Court School - Jan - 2015



## brickworx (Jan 15, 2015)

Recent explore for me and Stu8fish (cheers for driving etc mate) and already well covered in various reports but here is my angle on this infamous place.

Wont go into the history as its well documented already and tbh I don't want to speak of the tragic things that went on at this once magnificent building.......best just to say the place is long dead and deservedly so.

Great day out if a little intense due to the history.

On with pics - full slideshow with loads more pics available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649781690577/show/


Ex-ternal by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Shelfie by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr#


TubAndBall by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


AtriumBlue by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


FrontOn by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Tainted by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


SeventiesStylee by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


7YearsBadLuckForTwatWhoSmashedIt by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Tubular by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


PlayThePiper by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManInSadRoom by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## Megaman (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow ..... I did not know the history or this place, it must have been an uncomfortable presence wandering those walls. Thanks!


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2015)

Megaman just so you know this forum is a ghost and spirit free zone. Cheers.


----------



## brickworx (Jan 15, 2015)

krela said:


> Megaman just so you know this forum is a ghost and spirit free zone. Cheers.



Krela - I think megaman refers to the reason for closure...which did make for a more intense explore than normal.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2015)

Amazingly composed shots there! Fantastic, you should be well happy with that set. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Krela - I think megaman refers to the reason for closure...which did make for a more intense explore than normal.



Well either way is the second suggestive reference to spooky things I've read in quick succession. 

I've had a few emails over the years from people who attended the school, very sad indeed. Another of those places that is probably best demolished regardless of architectural merit.


----------



## brickworx (Jan 15, 2015)

krela said:


> Well either way is the second suggestive reference to spooky things I've read in quick succession.
> 
> I've had a few emails over the years from people who attended the school, very sad indeed. Another of those places that is probably best demolished regardless of architectural merit.



Haha! I get you....and I think it's going to be flats, wouldn't want one of those myself.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 15, 2015)

Loving the textures and the compositions there...


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 15, 2015)

It would be interesting to see how they do the place up. I think some bits are going to be demolished....


----------



## brickworx (Jan 15, 2015)

urban-dorset said:


> It would be interesting to see how they do the place up. I think some bits are going to be demolished....



Indeed...someone suggested returning as 'potential buyers' to see what it looks like as flats once developed .... could even try and repro the original explore shots for a side to side comparison?!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice set guys, always good to see the old place, though it saddens me every time I see the mindlessly smashed mirror.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 15, 2015)

Great images and thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 15, 2015)

Great set of shots you have there


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 15, 2015)

Great set of photos there mate..certainly is a grim place..and it certainly needs knocking down.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice indeed. Again, great shots as per and nice angles. Gotta love that wallpaper!


----------



## cartddan (Feb 17, 2015)

Great photos of the place. I have visited many times, but sadly on the most recent visit (this week) the inside has been badly vandalised, the banister to the main staircase has been totally smashed down, making it very dangerous upstairs! And what was left of the intact windows have now all been smashed. Shame really as was a great place to explore! Grounds of full of dumped rubbish and inside is in a horrible state


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 18, 2015)

What a shame. Do you mean all the bannisters on the galleried landing have gone? Someone on here said there were travellers living there recently, maybe they left the rubbish outside. :-(


----------



## cartddan (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes all of those banisters. Been torn down and just left on the floor. And yes believe it was the travellers left the rubbish!


----------



## brickworx (Feb 20, 2015)

Unbelievable.... Wedding dress cottage, the Machinists house and Crookham to name a few - all the victims of fucking idiots....this country is in a sorry state when the kids have nothing to do but smash the place up!...assuming it was kids that is....makes me proper mad!!


----------



## krela (Feb 20, 2015)

Just a minor point, but raging about it on an Internet forum won't change anything and just creates a bad atmosphere.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 20, 2015)

Errrr this isnt anywhere near to 'raging' in my book, why not think of it as 'healthy discussion' 

And tbh, I think its worth discussing...I'd rather that than hide from it but I get what you are saying, it wont change anything....unfortunately.


----------



## krela (Feb 20, 2015)

It's been discussed to death, multiple times.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 20, 2015)

Fair dos.... Just venting my spleen as they say


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 21, 2015)

Nothing wrong with the occasional bit of spleen venting from time to time ;-) ;-)


----------

